
Why Drinking Water All Day Long Is Not the Best Way to Stay Hydrated - gerbilly
https://time.com/5646632/how-much-water-to-drink
======
dondawest
What a weird and contradictory “take-home message.” They literally just showed
that drinking water WITH SODIUM was the way to go, and then at the end they
concluded to drink water “with food,” but the preceding article had not
pointed to that conclusion. The entire article was pointing to the conclusion
“drink water WITH SALT” to stay hydrated, and then at the very last paragraph
they switched food for salt. Weird. Cool article though.

